# Hydro Problems



## peppijess (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, can anybody help me i have 656 Hydro Diesel Powered and I have stripped the flex drive plate and the input drive shaft splines off. Can I pull the input shaft out from the gearbox from behind the charge pump without pulling the whole gearbox away from the dif housing in from what I call the front. Can anyone give me some advice on this? I know this Tractor is fairly common in America but very rare in Australia and its hard to get someone to work on it.


----------

